# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  موسسه اموزش عالی هلال ایران کجای دفترچه است???

## A.H.M

سلام
این دانشگاه دقیقا کدوم صفحه دفترچه انتخاب رشته است???

یکی از رشته هاش اعضای مصنوعی هست
زنگ زدم بهشون گفت برو کد رشته رو تو دفترچه پیدا کن
برحسب دفترچه 97 نگاه میکنم

کسی میدونه اخرین رتبه مجاز اعضای مصنوعی اش چنده?

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_میگم امیر نمیخوای دیگه پشت کنکور بمونی ؟
رتبه ات به پیرا پزشکی نمیخوره ؟_

----------


## A.H.M

Up

----------

